# What are your thoughts on death and dying?



## Anachiel (Oct 21, 2007)

I find it hard to believe that there is nothing after death. If there was nothing after death then where were you before you were born? You can't just evolve from nothing and go back to nothing! I believe you come from a main source, from a main power or energy, I guess that main power is God. I believe that when you cross over to that other dimension, where your soul leaves your body, then you are a part of that main energy and I really believe that you find out about the truth, all the secrets about life and the spirit world, all the answers about wisdom and life are there, all the mysteries are revealed. I don't believe it's meant to be easy here on earth for the simple fact that we are here to grow and learn, and to be the best we can possibly be, in all goodness of course! I also believe angels exist and hopefully when I pass over I'll get to have an awesome encounter with Jesus!


----------



## julie cooper (Jul 3, 2008)

Anachiel said:


> I find it hard to believe that there is nothing after death. If there was nothing after death then where were you before you were born? You can't just evolve from nothing and go back to nothing! I believe you come from a main source, from a main power or energy, I guess that main power is God. I believe that when you cross over to that other dimension, where your soul leaves your body, then you are a part of that main energy and I really believe that you find out about the truth, all the secrets about life and the spirit world, all the answers about wisdom and life are there, all the mysteries are revealed. I don't believe it's meant to be easy here on earth for the simple fact that we are here to grow and learn, and to be the best we can possibly be, in all goodness of course! I also believe angels exist and hopefully when I pass over I'll get to have an awesome encounter with Jesus!


i beleive that we all come here for a purpose - to correct are tikun. social anxiety is a part of your tikun. life is about earning fullfilment in every single area of your life. if you have sa then you dont have fullfilment in the social area of your life. the purpose of your life is to overcome sa and earn fulfilment int hat area of your life. if you fail to do this and then die then your soul will come back as a new person in a new lifetime to give you another chance to correct your tikun


----------



## Yalom (Sep 24, 2008)

What a positive approach to life! I think to grow and overcome our problems is definitely a part of it. Also, to cultivate unconditional acceptance of others and the avoidance of suffering, in my opinion, are some of the keys to fulfillment.


----------



## endtroducing (Jan 6, 2008)

Let me preface this by saying I used to be ridden with social anxiety, which is apparent in my post history. I also used to be afraid of death. But recently, I became aware of myself, and things around me. I can confidently say that I am now not afraid of my own mortality. I do not think that death has a greater meaning, but I don't think it has no meaning. Death is what you make of it. Let me say that again, *It's what *You* make of it. * I realized the same idea applies to life, and all the situations in it...which is how my anxiety has all of a sudden disappeared. How you feel is what your thinking creates and if you really understand this, it's hard to ever feel anxious again. Truly, you DO have complete control over how you feel, you just don't realize it yet.  Haha, this became a bit off-topic and I'm sorry if this is too zen-like to understand, but I hope this helps someone out there.


----------



## Blurred (Oct 16, 2008)

my boyfriend always tells me there is nothing at all after death. you just die and you are done. i have always believed in heaven...or just going onto another world or something, idk. there is just no way we just vanish completely, what a sad waste that would be.
i hate it when he tries to convince me that we just die and are gone in every way, it depresses me, and it's not like anyone can really know what happens- may as well have a positive outlook on it while you are alive.


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

The Bible does say that those who die will be brought back to life by Jesus and according to what it says when you die, you are dead until he brings you back in his Kingdom.

Ecclesiastes 9:5
Ezekiel 18:4
Acts 24:15
John 5:28

We were never meant to die, but Adam sinned so we all sin and die.
Romans 5:12

So if we were meant to live forever on earth, then there would not need to
be something immortal inside of us that lives. We would be "asleep" in death until
that Kingdom.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I think there is something after death just because I can't possibly understand how the universe could come into being and exist by itself without a god of some kind to create it. No that I deserve in reward after death or anything, just don't think things as big and complex as the universe create themselves.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Blurred said:


> my boyfriend always tells me there is nothing at all after death. you just die and you are done. i have always believed in heaven...or just going onto another world or something, idk. there is just no way we just vanish completely, what a sad waste that would be.
> i hate it when he tries to convince me that we just die and are gone in every way, it depresses me, and it's not like anyone can really know what happens- may as well have a positive outlook on it while you are alive.


Don't listen to other people on this type of thing. No one can have any true grasp on it, so his opinion is in no way more informed or better than yours. There is nothing I can't stand more than when people try to push their beliefs on me.

Personally, I am agnostic, but I believe that there is some sort of higher power. I find it tough to believe that the miracle of life is just some spontaneous thing without any creator or anything. I would like to believe that there is something after death, so long as it is not anything like "hell" :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Everybody dresses better in Heaven. We get to learn a lot when we're up there, and help people still down here, so that is cool.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

cordzion said:


> A couple months ago I was downtown and saw a guy holding a sign that said, "The party ends in hell." It made me wonder if that was true or if the party actually just keeps going in hell. What if heaven is like one long church service and hell is like Friday night at Studio 54?


That reminds me a bit of the Stephen King short story "You Know They Got a Hell of a Band."


----------



## Riiya (Oct 27, 2008)

.


----------



## Eilicea (Jun 15, 2008)

I think that, in the same way your body disintegrates after death and its organic components are used to make new living things, your soul also disintegrates and its components are used to make new souls. Hey, it works with the laws of physics. xD


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

My guess is when you die you go in somekind of limbo until God(or whatever you want to call the ultimate being) comes back to awake everyone(everyone who is dead when he comes back, that is, because some will still be alive)
But thats my beliefs. I'm a simple christian man.
I don't think we go to heaven or hell right away after death.

But who knows. I haven't been there and back so i can't know for sure.
That would be one hell of a trip, though :lol


----------



## serena07 (Aug 22, 2009)

No one know exact what happens after death ; If dead body kept down, there can be missed something to be felt inside in yourself . after death only the soul of their move away to others getting to born . .


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm fairly sure I've wrote about this before, but here is what I believe.
And yes, if anyone cares, I did get this from a book by psychic Sylvia Browne. Please know that I dislike her very much...except for what she wrote about "The Other Side".

I believe once we die, we go back to heaven, where we started. Everyone seems to believe life begins on earth, but I believe we're already in heaven before we are born. I believe we choose the path our life is supposed to take on earth, including who our parents will be, brothers, sisters, friends, social status, and most importantly, how much(or how little) negativity we will experience during our lifetime. You see, what I believe is God wants us to experience everything that is possible to experience. Good things _and_ bad things. Except heaven is such a perfect place, we can't experience negative feelings/emotions/situations there. We cant experience anger, jealousy, pity, hatred, etc. So he had to create a place for us to experience all of those things, in order to "perfect our souls." That's where earth and the universe comes in. We have multiple lives on earth, however many lives it takes to experience all we need to experience. Sometimes we're rich, famous, popular, average, and sometimes we're depressed, hopeless, anxious...

If no one else believes that, it's fine because it doesn't matter what any of us believe. No one can ever tell us what happens after death for sure, so believe what makes you happiest. Personally, Im choosing to believe that heaven exists. I picture heaven as a dream that you have while you're asleep, except you're in control. You want to fly? You can. You want to shoot 60 at Augusta golf course? You can. Etc.


----------



## mud (Apr 12, 2009)

Anachiel said:


> I find it hard to believe that there is nothing after death. If there was nothing after death then where were you before you were born? You can't just evolve from nothing and go back to nothing! I believe you come from a main source, from a main power or energy, I guess that main power is God. I believe that when you cross over to that other dimension, where your soul leaves your body, then you are a part of that main energy and I really believe that you find out about the truth, all the secrets about life and the spirit world, all the answers about wisdom and life are there, all the mysteries are revealed. I don't believe it's meant to be easy here on earth for the simple fact that we are here to grow and learn, and to be the best we can possibly be, in all goodness of course! I also believe angels exist and hopefully when I pass over I'll get to have an awesome encounter with Jesus!


I find it hard to believe there is a second life after death. You didn't exist before you were conceived so why should you exist in some incorporeal form after you are dead? If you build a machine like a car and you drive it for several years until it is no longer capable of functioning as it once did, does it carry on existing in some invisible dimension? A body isn't that different: it grows from a chemical base and uses mechanical, electrical and chemical systems to keep it going. You have to give it fuel, water, air to keep it going and eventually it wears out. Why does the body have to have a soul to work? Because we can think? Computers today can do some of what our brains can do and some that our brains can't. Do they need souls to work? No, just electricity.

Sorry, I don't mean to be rude or insulting. I just wanted to give an honest answer.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

mud said:


> I find it hard to believe there is a second life after death. *You didn't exist before you were conceived* so why should you exist in some incorporeal form after you are dead? If you build a machine like a car and you drive it for several years until it is no longer capable of functioning as it once did, does it carry on existing in some invisible dimension? A body isn't that different: it grows from a chemical base and uses mechanical, electrical and chemical systems to keep it going. You have to give it fuel, water, air to keep it going and eventually it wears out. Why does the body have to have a soul to work? Because we can think? Computers today can do some of what our brains can do and some that our brains can't. Do they need souls to work? No, just electricity.
> 
> Sorry, I don't mean to be rude or insulting. I just wanted to give an honest answer.


"You didn't exist before you were conceived"...how do you know that?
Comparing a car to a human is silly. I mean, humans _invented_ the car.
Also, there isn't a computer on earth that is anywhere close to as powerful as the human brain. Not...even...close.
I do respect your choice to not believe in life after death though, cause faith or lack of it is really a personal choice.


----------



## Happ2beme (Jul 13, 2009)

What if this is Hell?


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

I have thought of what I believe happens. But I always come to one conclusion. I dont know because Im not dead! I think its humanely impossible to know, unless you are dead. But then you wouldnt live to let people know? So I really dont have a clue what happens and I dont believe anyone on this planet can know.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

We either cease to exist in our entirety, or we exist in an alternate form of being which we cannot possibly comprehend with our finite minds while physically alive. It might just be that there _is_ something else out there after death. However, we get so caught up in the "real world" and the way the Universe works, and the laws of physics, and whatever else the physical Universe has to offer; we think we know how "things work", we take our intelligence, our understanding, our _minds_ for granted from the day we are born and think that we are absolute and/or _right_ by _thinking_, when in reality the sense of being _correct_ or _right_, or that of understanding, is all in our mind; so we conclude that, based on the logic of how we've consistently observed the Universe around us from the day we came into physical existence, once we die it is natural for us to cease to exist, and that very well may be, but we fail to realize that there may be a bigger system out there operating in the background which we fail to acknowledge can be beyond anything we currently know or can possibly comprehend in our current state of existence, maybe something even bigger than the Universe, and when we cease to exist - physically - it _could be_ that the nature of our existence or awareness of our existence and everything and anything else in or around it simply changes; it could be that "ceasing to exist", death, destruction, or whatever you want to call it, in the literal physical sense is merely another form of existing or "being" in some other way, shape, or form in some other system beyond our grasp.

It may be that our minds are not absolute, so the more you realize you know, the more you realize you don't, or perhaps even can't, know.


----------

